# Dill Dressing TNT



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

This is good as is over baked potatoes, salads or put in a hollowed out french round mixed into shrimp seafood dip.
ask me about the seafood dip, it's spinach, water chestnuts.cottage cheese crab or shrimp. any who here is the dill dressing. 2 cups yogurt, 3 Tab. mayo, 1 Tab.milk, 1 tab. chopped green onion,, ! tab. dry dill weed, 1/8 tea. celery seed, 1/8 tea. onion powder or more if you like, 1/2 Tab/ fresh chopped parsley. Mix yogurt,mayo, and milk til blended. Store   remaining goodies   in refrigerator.will make 2 cups.
remember that seafood mixture to go with this and the round of french bread.
kades


----------



## simonbaker (Oct 17, 2012)

That sounds delicious, plans to try that one out on a wrap special for work.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2012)

You might want to mix some cottage cheese, frozen spinach,water chestnuts crab, and green onions chopped to go in with the dill dip for your wrap. I'd most likely use Monterey jack or pepper jack instead of cottage cheese.
kades


----------



## simonbaker (Oct 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> You might want to mix some cottage cheese, frozen spinach,water chestnuts crab, and green onions chopped to go in with the dill dip for your wrap. I'd most likely use Monterey jack or pepper jack instead of cottage cheese.
> kades


  That sounds wonderful!  I was just thinking of that dressing today & getting the groceries to make it & thought about using sliced chicken breast, fresh spinach  & artichokes.  the crab idea is a keeper as I am always looking for seafood ideas for lent.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there a reason to use dry dill instead of fresh?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Is there a reason to use dry dill instead of fresh?


I'd give the fresh a try, take a bite and go from there. I've heard that dry is stronger than fresh, but I don't buy that so much I'd just taste and see where it leads me.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yum, thanks Kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 7, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'd give the fresh a try, take a bite and go from there. I've heard that dry is stronger than fresh, but I don't buy that so much I'd just taste and see where it leads me.
> kaes


I think the reason that dry herbs are considered stronger is because they crumble and pack down into a smaller volume than the fresh ones. One tablespoon of a fresh herb will dry to about 1 teaspoon.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 7, 2012)

dried dill weed has such a fresh and bright flavor!  i like a light sprinkle on my green salads, in broth and cream soups, as well as cucumbers, fish, green beans, pasta  salads, and so on and on....dill wakes up dishes like a dewy spring morning....


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2012)

vitauta said:
			
		

> dried dill weed has such a fresh and bright flavor!  i like a light sprinkle on my green salads, in broth and cream soups, as well as cucumbers, fish, green beans, pasta  salads, and so on and on....dill wakes up dishes like a dewy spring morning....



Such a nice description, Vit!  I agree!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I think the reason that dry herbs are considered stronger is because they crumble and pack down into a smaller volume than the fresh ones. One tablespoon of a fresh herb will dry to about 1 teaspoon.



Actually, it's because the moisture has been evaporated from the herbs, leaving a more concentrated flavor as well as a smaller volume.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 9, 2012)

I love dill, fresh or dry. It has such a nice flavor. Great in salads, dressings, dips, breads, and my favorite Roasted Red Potatoes w/Dillweed :>)


----------



## taxlady (Nov 9, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, it's because the moisture has been evaporated from the herbs, leaving a more concentrated flavor as well as a smaller volume.


Well, it might be more concentrated, but I'm sure some of the flavour and odour evaporate too. I'm sure how much deponds on which herb.


----------

